

You sold 17M albums and you want to pay me nothing - anigbrowl
http://www.theguardian.com/music/2015/apr/19/garbage-pat-pope-photography-you-sold-17-million-albums-and-you-want-to-pay-me-nothing

======
angersock
The linked Ellison interview is pretty good.

I have a similar feeling about open-source software and engineering and
development. As michealochurch pointed out, we're quite good at _producing_
value, but shitty at _capturing_ it.

I love helping out my fellow engineers and folks starting out, but the fact
that the majority of projects are just going to be used to line some fucking
MBA's pocketbook in saved expenses kinda sickens me.

~~~
psychobabble
and you gotta realize the response from the 'band' was most definitely not
from Manson et al. but from the same crap ass marketing douche that send the
original request.

